# Qwack vs. Giant Canada



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

On Saturday Qwack and his brother shot two Honks and one of them had only a broken wingtip so it was trying to run away. Qwack was chasing after it and couldn't catch up to it so he decides to swat it. The first shot the goose didn't really even flinch and the second kind of slowed it a bit. So he runs up to it and the goose stands up and faces him wings out and tries to take a bite out of him.

I wish I had a picture because Qwack turned like a little girl trying to get away. It went after him again and this time he grabbed it by the neck and that was it.

His brother and I were sitting in the blinds laughing like crazy.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

1. The thing was huge.

2. It was standing up, doing its best imitation of the "Karate Kid". Head was stretched up high and its wings were spread. Not sure if it was standing on one foot or not. I thought for sure he was going to lay me out with a jumping front kick/beak to my gord.

3. I should have sent GG to get him--he proved that he can hit them on the ground when he potted a gadwall in the corn earlier that afternoon :sniper:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

That gadwall had at least 15 inches of air between him and the ground.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Been there!!...And to think we have been talking about catching a live goose, can you imagine the can of whoop *** one of them could pour on you? :bop:

Wrangler, you might want to think that over before next weekend. Then again don't worry about it, I'm sure your super sneaky skills and cat-like reflexes would do a number on em'. If not... it'll still be funny to watch!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You should have Tupac'd him. " Say Hello to my little Friend". Wow what's that the headless goose. Atleast you wouldn't have had to ring it!!!!LOL!!!!

I had a snow this weekend with a broken tip get up about 30yds away everytime, after about 10 shells for one damn goose. It finally had taken one to many.....just for a white one.....man what was I thinking, and why couldn't I had led him better the first time?

If GG had went after it, it would have been hypnotized by his BOOBS swaying back and forth, back and forth, back and forth, back and forth....there I go again........

Mav....


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

back and forth, back and forth . . . . 

I think Paris Hilton was the model for his avatar . . . .


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Qwack, there's no (not much) shame in your retreat. A ND WF biologist told me of a coworker that literally got KO'd by the wingbone of a seriously PO'd mama honker when he tried to check a nest a couple years back. Apparently, he was lucky to have not drowned. Can you imagine that headline.

About two weeks ago I had a wing-tipped honker go "crane-technique" on me too. After a couple of weak flails (only time I wished I had a 60' shotgun barrel), finally connected barrel vs. mellon.

Had a real rodeo once trying to dispatch a less-than-dead 23 pound Tom Ray Lewis style. He refused to acknowlege I had him by 202 pounds and tossed me around like a bed sheet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's not forget what happened to Fabio. Geese can be dangerous. :lol:

http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,4 ... ml?eol.tkr


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Man this just brought back memories that needed to stay buried in those deep part of the mind. Some day over a cold one I may relate a tale of the wicked blood thirty Canada.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

This thread reminds me of the time I chased down a Canada on a field... He turned and faced me with his wings spread and hissing. I had my 16" mini ball bat I use for knocking heads (way better than ringing necks). I couldnt help noticing those black feet on the ground and not wanting to have to chase him down again I stepped on both feet with my boot and wacked him on the noggin! I chuckle every time I think about stepping on that gooses feet.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

One did the same thing to me in Sodak so I club'em.. STUPID BIRD, hehehe.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Question? Some of the gruesome details and dumb talk is one reason why some people are anti hunting. It doesn't portray our sport in a very favorable manner. Agree??


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

DJR, I agree, generally Somewhere between putting decapitated bird heads on vehicle antenaes and being so afraid of backlash that you always refer to the act of making a critter dead as "harvesting" lies the point most of the public would find acceptable. The exact location of that point is pretty subjective. I haven't seen anything here yet that crosses the line for me but your tolerable point may be a little different than mine.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

This reminds me of the time I had to outrace a coyote to a wounded snow that sailed on us. I won....only because I had my shotgun with me!!!!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Not a goose hunting story, but funny still the same. Several years ago my dad and a hunting buddy of ours were out in the boat trying to chase down a crippled bluebill that kept diving on them. After several missed shots as the duck kept diving, the duck came up several times right close to the boat, to close to shoot. I am in the blind watching this and laughing my butt off. My dad starts yelling at him to "hit it with the oar" so our partner starts trying to swat this bluebill with the oar. He ended up getting soaked and missing. So my dad tells him to try again. So he yells back "I'll hit you with the xxxxxxx oar." We still laugh about that one.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Personally, I am with Mav. Ducks I will grab but with honkers and snows I like to lay 'em down. I recall better days of snow goose hunting when it would be some Last of the Mohicans type action with us taking out crippled snows after a good sneak.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ dont forget opener. If you cant quit catch them all you have to do is give them a boot to slow them down and them grab them. :beer:


----------

